# Big Bear, CA rides?



## JTK (Jul 30, 2004)

I just picked up my new Trek 5200 last week and am waiting eagerly for my pedals to arrive. I will be heading up to Big Bear this weekend and am hoping to take the bike out for a few miles and was wondering if any folks out there can recommend a nice 10-20 route.
Thanks!


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*simple*

start at bottom of mountain. ride to top.


----------



## mickey-mac (Sep 2, 2000)

One lap around the lake will put you a bit over 20 miles. It's a nice ride, but it can get a bit tight on the section of windy road near the bridge at the south end of the lake. I'd suggest heading out early before summer traffic gets heavy.


----------



## protijy (Oct 1, 2004)

any routes with little traffic

Think I'm gonna head up labor day weekend and the G'friend isn't too good in traffic scares her too much


----------



## holeshot413 (Aug 8, 2006)

I live in Big Bear and just started road riding. Been mountain biking for 10+ years
I'll be riding sunday morning...


Home phone 909-584-2850

Mike


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*just rode 'round the lake last weekend....*



mickey-mac said:


> One lap around the lake will put you a bit over 20 miles. It's a nice ride, but it can get a bit tight on the section of windy road near the bridge at the south end of the lake. I'd suggest heading out early before summer traffic gets heavy.


my computer put it at around 17 miles, and that included to & from the house to the main drag, maybe a mile or two total (taking the left at the signal just past Vons). You can extend the loop by heading east into Big Bear City then looping back.

there is a bike/walk path on the opposite side of the lake from the town of BB but I don't recommend it. It gets you off the road, but it's condition kinda sucks for keeping a good pace.

enjoy - it's a beautiful place to ride.


----------



## reddenm (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a place in Lake Arrowhead. I rode from a friends house in Sugarloaf to Lake Arrowhead, 37 miles 1770 ft of climbing, much harder the other way. According to my bike computer and gps it's a bit over 15 miles around big bear lake and just shy of 10 around Arrowhead. Drivers are friendlier in Arrowhead.


----------



## holeshot413 (Aug 8, 2006)

if you ever do that ride again let me know!!
email me or call
I usually race mx on saturdays at Glen Helen so sunday be the day

Mike


----------



## reddenm (Apr 3, 2006)

U race MX, I have a 97 YZ250 with plates. It's down the hill right now, used to ride the trails up here in the summer and Lucernce in the winter. 
Last month I tried to ride the bicycle from Woodland Hills to Lake Arrowhead. Hit the wall at mile 90, down by the Shell station on Waterman. My wife had to resuce me. After recovery I finished the last 20, waterman and 18 is a tough climb. I've done 20 miles of 38 to Onyx summit and the 18 seems harder.
Might be doing the Big Bear-Arrowhead soon, I'll let u know.


----------

